# Which is better?



## BeertjiePta (10/10/14)

Hi guys.

I am quite new to vaping and had a couple of nasty bumps in the road in the beginning.

I was having a look at the different sites and they have "cheap" liquids and expencive liquids like subohmvapor has their Rocket Sheep and Vapeking has their Suicide Bunny, all at high prices for 30ml.

Now here is my question, if I decide to make my own liquids and I buy liquids from say skybluevaping, will I be able to make liquids of the same quality as the two mentioned or are those types of liquids just a higher quality of materials than what I would be able to buy.

I know that the flavours itself won't taste the same but I want to make flavours that suit me, but I don't want to spend hundreds to make liquids if the quality isn't going to be the same.

Thanks


----------



## kimbo (10/10/14)

@BeertjiePta if you use BP grade PG and VG as a base i cant see why not. I mix my own, i actually prefer it like that because then i know exactly what goes in the juice. I even make my own flavoring (NET)


----------



## BeertjiePta (10/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @BeertjiePta if you use BP grade PG and VG as a base i cant see why not. I mix my own, i actually prefer it like that because then i know exactly what goes in the juice. I even make my own flavoring (NET)



How hard is it to make your own flavouring and where can I learn more about making e liquids? Google isn't that much help it seems and yahoo is a hit and miss.


----------



## kimbo (10/10/14)

BeertjiePta said:


> How hard is it to make your own flavouring and where can I learn more about making e liquids? Google isn't that much help it seems and yahoo is a hit and miss.



Have a look here. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid/

I am still a newbi at this but i took some of my pipe tobacco mixed it with PG. Left it for a month, strained it carefully and you have your flavoring 

Dont use cigarette tobacco, they have alot of additives. But look at that section on the forum


----------



## BeertjiePta (10/10/14)

Thanks, will do some more reading.


----------



## Silver (10/10/14)

Good luck @BeertjiePta 

If you manage to make a juice that tastes like Blackbird from SubOhmVapour then I will buy a litre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeertjiePta (10/10/14)

Silver said:


> Good luck @BeertjiePta
> 
> If you manage to make a juice that tastes like Blackbird from SubOhmVapour then I will buy a litre



Buy me a bottle as a taster and I will see what I can do.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/14)

BeertjiePta said:


> Buy me a bottle as a taster and I will see what I can do.



Good point 

However, I am not challenging you - 
Was just saying that if you manage to make it then you will have an instant customer 

I am not a DIY'er myself, but what I can report back is that the locally manufactured juices taste different to some of the good premium international ones. I am not knocking the local juices - I love my VM Choc Mint - but you can taste that the ingredients are different. In some cases it's a "better" different but in others its not much better at all.

I think with the right flavours you could in theory make your juice taste just like any "premium" international one. But bear in mind that some of these companies take many months to get a single juice right. Also, some of them extract their own flavours and get up to all sorts of things like maturing juice in oak barrels etc.

Check out fivepawns.com - browse around on their site and check the "News" page - it will give you an idea of the effort these guys put in to their juices.

By the way, I'm not saying it can't be done as a DIY project 
- and I admire anyone who spends the time to create unique juices they like. 

Go for it....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BeertjiePta (10/10/14)

I am really quite interested in trying the whole DIY thing, and even extracting my own flavours. Pay check not big enough for modding. Will let you know. Where can I buy high end liquids or is skybluevaping the best locally?


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

BeertjiePta said:


> I am really quite interested in trying the whole DIY thing, and even extracting my own flavours. Pay check not big enough for modding. Will let you know. Where can I buy high end liquids or is skybluevaping the best locally?


Of all the local juice makers I think only Vapour Mountain has a "high end" line. 
Best is to check out some reviews: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Danny (10/10/14)

I have been trying out lots of high end juice for a while the likes of poison elite, witchers brew, rocketsheep, five pawns etc they are all pretty amazing although the most unique flavour profiles according to my taste are the 5 pawns juices they must do some special stuff! (Im led to believe they have taste experts on the team, if a person can make dehydrated space food taste good they can definitely do special things to vapour. For them though juice making would be a big organic chemistry experiment)

The only local juices I have tried that come close to achieving wow complex flavours are from craftvapour. They are getting very close to perfecting the alchemy that is signature juice IMO. Im sure some people would contest it and I certainly wouldve after my disappointment with some of the craft flavours I have tried. But I took on board the idea of subjectivity in taste and since have tried almost all their range, some of the most popular flavours I cant stand, others though have become my All day vapes.
(Have to add Im a dripper so that also changes and influences what I taste when compared to commercial tanks etc)

Its vital given taste subjectivity to look at as many reviews as possible as pointed out above. The day you develop a nice coconut custard Or amarula cream please let me know. You will definitely score another litre a month customer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

BeertjiePta said:


> I am really quite interested in trying the whole DIY thing, and even extracting my own flavours. Pay check not big enough for modding. Will let you know. Where can I buy high end liquids or is skybluevaping the best locally?



Hi @BeertjiePta, I think SkyBlue is the cheapest and best for the nicotine base. And they close to you. For flavours, try SkyBlue, ValleyVapours and VapourMountain. Those are the ones I know of but I am no expert in DIY at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

Danny said:


> I have been trying out lots of high end juice for a while the likes of poison elite, witchers brew, rocketsheep, five pawns etc they are all pretty amazing although the most unique flavour profiles according to my taste are the 5 pawns juices they must do some special stuff! (Im led to believe they have taste experts on the team, if a person can make dehydrated space food taste good they can definitely do special things to vapour. For them though juice making would be a big organic chemistry experiment)
> 
> The only local juices I have tried that come close to achieving wow complex flavours are from craftvapour. They are getting very close to perfecting the alchemy that is signature juice IMO. Im sure some people would contest it and I certainly wouldve after my disappointment with some of the craft flavours I have tried. But I took on board the idea of subjectivity in taste and since have tried almost all their range, some of the most popular flavours I cant stand, others though have become my All day vapes.
> (Have to add Im a dripper so that also changes and influences what I taste when compared to commercial tanks etc)
> ...



@Danny, Id love to hear a quick sentence or two on the CV flavours and your top choices. Am going through their flavours myself and it would be great to compare notes. 

Sorry to hijack the thread, maybe post in the CV Juice Reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Danny, Id love to hear a quick sentence or two on the CV flavours and your top choices. Am going through their flavours myself and it would be great to compare notes.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread, maybe post in the CV Juice Reviews


Wanted to ask the same, but being a good citizen.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

